# Morphing help pls



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

So my oldest Super Blue Auratus tads have had back legs for about 10 days. I don't see any pattern or coloration on them yet as I have seen in others online at this stage. Maybe it's species dependant?

1) When (generally) can I expect the fronts to pop?

2) Do I immediately move them to crawl out bins & stop feeding as soon as the fronts appear or continue for a couple days 1st?

3) How soon (generally) do they emerge from the water after front legs pop?

Looking forward to having my 1st froglets soon! 
Thanks!

Here some pics of the parents;


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Morph out time can vary depending on temps, with warmer temps resulting in shorter time as a tadpole, but a smaller froglet. Typically, around one month after the back legs emerge, the front legs will pop out and a pattern will start to appear.

I personally do not use a crawl out container - I lower the water a bit in the mason jar I raise the froglet in, and if it cannot crawl up the side, it does not get to live. Kind of an easy way of culling out the weaker ones.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Dont really have any care advice for ya but those parents are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> Morph out time can vary depending on temps, with warmer temps resulting in shorter time as a tadpole, but a smaller froglet. Typically, around one month after the back legs emerge, the front legs will pop out and a pattern will start to appear.
> 
> I personally do not use a crawl out container - I lower the water a bit in the mason jar I raise the froglet in, and if it cannot crawl up the side, it does not get to live. Kind of an easy way of culling out the weaker ones.


I agree with Brinks on this one , 
lower the water , they cant support their weight in water or climb up ont he side. Then it would even be harder for them to do it out of water.

i had one aratus froglet that cant even support his own weight in 4 mm of water and it drown.. 

yes its sad but is part of natural selection


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats gonna be hard to do with my very 1st froglets! lol Instinct is to baby them.
So what about my other questions on timing of out of water after fronts pop and on feeding?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Typically, they are out of the water within a week after popping front legs, but that is dependent on species and temperature. I wait until a couple days after they have absorbed all of their tail to offer food.


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Zach.
Do I stop feeding as soon as front legs appear or wait a couple days or what?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I stop feeding when the tad begins to reabsorb its tail, which is typically around the same time that it pops its front legs. I only feed once a week, so I really don't pay too much attention to it.

When they pop their front legs, I remove 2/3 of the water and set the jar on another rack, so I can watch for the froglet to climb out on the side.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I know some of us use food with color enhancers (my tadpole food of choice is New Life Spectrum, this has color enhancers). I have a feeling this makes some of the tadpoles color up faster. That may be why you see others with tads coloring up so early... just a thought.


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

I use the same fish food actually, rotated with; Tadpole bites covered in Sera Micron, Spirulina tablet pieces, and Discus food.
Was more curious about timing of events and when to stop feeding.


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

Starting to color up now and those fronts are ready to poke thru it seems!


----------



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

Hears what I do. Once the front legs have popped I move the tad to a small tank I have made with half land half water. The water has duck weed floating in it with leaf and algae. This is enough for the tads to eat while they are spending their last days in the water. The land is mostly white foam insulation 2" deep that covers 1/2 the tank. It fits tight so it doesn’t float. I cut the foam so its ramped into the water so the tads have a place to crawl out. The foam is covered with sphagnum, leaf, small plants, compost and springtails.

It is care free. Once the morphed froglets have spent a week or so in the crawl out tank I move them to a juvenile tank.

I’m not a real believer in leaving the tads in the cup to crawl out, doesn’t seem too natural to me, however if it is working for you great. Usually if the tad makes it to the crawl out stage, it will be fine excluding SLS.

Happy trails

Stephen


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

fido said:


> I’m not a real believer in leaving the tads in the cup to crawl out, doesn’t seem too natural to me, however if it is working for you great. Usually if the tad makes it to the crawl out stage, it will be fine excluding SLS.


 Please keep in mind that SLS is a spectrum disorder. I've had froglets with SLS that could crawl out of the water, and even move around a bit, but were impaired to the point that it significantly reduced their quality of life.


----------

